# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  स्किन फंगल इंफेक्शन के आसान उपचार

## INDIAN_ROSE22

फंगल स्किन इंफेक्शन (Skin Fungal Infection) कई तरह के फफूंद (Fungi) की वजह से होता है, जिनमें डर्मेटोफाइट्स और यीस्ट प्रमुख हैं। फफूंद मृत केराटीन में पनपता है और धीरे-धीरे शरीर के नम स्थानों में फैलता जाता है,  जैसे पैर की एड़ी, नाखून, जननांगों और स्तन। केराटीन एक प्रकार का प्रोटीन है जिससे त्वचा, नाखून और बालों के निर्माण में होता है। त्वचा हमारे शरीर को किसी भी तरह के वायरल और बैक्टेरिया के संक्रमण से बचाती है। स्किन फंगल इंफेक्शन में त्वचा पर सफेद पपड़ी (White Spots) जम जाती है, जिसमें खुजली होती है। ध्यान न देने पर कभी-कभी इनमें बैक्टीरियल इन्फेक्शन (Bacterial Infection) भी हो जाता है।त्वचा का संक्रमण (Skin Fungal Infection) और चर्म रोग (Dermatosis) दोनों में अंतर है। त्वचा का संक्रमण रोगाणु, जीवाणु, वायरस, बैक्टीरिया, पैरासाइट और फंगल के संक्रमण से होता है। त्वचा में संक्रमण के लिए कई तरह के कीटाणु जिम्मेवार होते हैं। अगर लक्षण जानते हुए भी तत्काल उपचार नहीं किया जाए तो संक्रमण गंभीर भी हो सकते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*फफूंद संक्रमण कैसे होता है? (Causes of Skin Fungal Infection)**1. नमी में बढ़ता है त्वचा पर फफूंद संक्रमण*- बरसाती मौसम, उमस और नमी भरे वातावरण में फंगस का आक्रमण बढ़ जाता है। यही कारण है कि इन दिनों अधिकतर लोग फंगल इंफेक्शन का शिकार होते हैं।*2. इम्यून सिस्टम यानि रोग प्रतिरोधी क्षमता का कमजोर होना*- स्किन इंफेक्शन की बड़ी वजह इम्यून सिस्टम यानि रोग प्रतिरोधी क्षमता का कमजोर होना है। इस मामले में त्वचा संक्रमण का जोखिम ज्यादा बढ़ जाता है। दवा के साइड इफेक्ट से भी स्किन में इंफेक्शन का खतरा रहता है।इसके अलावा, कवक यानि यीस्ट अक्सर गर्म, नम वातावरण में बढ़ता है। पसीने से तर या गीले कपड़े पहने हुए व्यक्ति को त्वचा संक्रमण का खतरा ज्यादा रहता है। स्किन कटने या फटने पर संक्रमित बैक्टीरिया त्वचा के गहरे परत तक फैल सकता है।*फंगल स्किन इंफेक्शन के प्रकार (Types of Skin Fungal Infection)*
एथलिट फुटरिंगवर्मएक्जिमायीस्ट या खमीर संक्रमण
*1. एथलीट फुट (Tenia pedis)*पैर की अंगुलियों के बीच उष्ण और नम रहने वाला हिस्सा टीनिया पेडिस या एथलीट्स फुट नामक फंगल इंफेक्शन का शिकार हो जाता है। इसमें खुजली, जलन, त्वचा फटना एवं फफोले हो सकते हैं। यह पैर की उंगलियों के बीच के हिस्सों में बढ़ता है जोकि एक कवक के कारण होता है। कवक संक्रमण त्वचा में खुजली बढ़ाती है और पैर की त्वचा ज्यादा परतदार और लाल हो जाती है। इसके कारण कभी-कभी पैर में सफेद दरारें भी आ जाती है और फफोले भी निकल जाते हैं।*2. नाखून संक्रमण (Tinea unguium)*नाखून में फंगल इंफेक्शन पहले नाखून के अगले हिस्से में बढ़ता है और फिर धीरे-धीरे पूरे नाखून में फैल जाता है। इसके संक्रमण से नाखून का रंग नीला पड़ जाता है और नाखून के आसपास की कोशिका इतनी मोटी हो जाती है कि जूता पहनना भी मुश्किल हो जाता है।*3. रिंगवर्म या दाद (Ringworm)*इसमें खुजली इतनी होती है कि आप उसे खुजाते ही रहें और खुजाने के बाद जलन होती है, छोटे-छोटे दाने होते हैं, चमड़ी लाल रंग की मोटी चकत्तेदार हो जाती हैं। दाद ज्यादातर जननांगों में जोड़ों के पास और जहां पसीना आता है व कपड़ा जहां पर ज्यादा रगड़ाता है, वहां पर होती है। वैसे यह शरीर में कहीं भी हो सकती है।*4. एक्जिमा (Eczema)*दाद, खाज, खुजली जाति का एक रोग एक्जिमा भी है, जो ज्यादा कष्टकारी है। रोग का स्थान लाल हो जाता है और उस पर छोटे-छोटे दाने हो जाते हैं। इसमें चकत्ते तो नही पड़ते मगर यह शरीर में कहीं भी हो जाता है। यह ज्यादातर सर्दियों में होता है और गर्मियों में सही हो जाता है। अपवाद स्वरूप गर्मी में भी हो सकता है। यह दो तरह का होता है। एक सूखा और दूसरा गीला। सूखे से पपड़ी जैसी भूसी निकलती रहती है और गीले से मवाद जैसा निकलता रहता है। अगर यह सर में हो जाये तो उस जगह के बाल झड़ने लगते हैं।
*स्किन फंगल इंफेक्शन से बचाव एवं उपचार (Treatments and Precautions for Skin Fungal Infection)*
इससे बचने के लिए पैरों को खुले वातावरण में रखना चाहिए।मोजे सूती की और साफ पहननी चाहिए।इंफेक्शन होने पर बराबर मात्रा में पानी और सिरका मिलाकर पैरों को दस मिनट उसमें रखें फिर पोंछकर, सुखाकर, एंटी फंगल क्रीम लगाएं।इलाज के लिए नियमित साफ-सफाई प्रभावित हिस्सों को यथासंभव सूखा रखने की कोशिश करनी चाहिए, टैल्कम पाउडर का उपयोग हरगिज नहीं करें।जिंक ऑक्साइड युक्त क्रीम एवं एंटी फंगल क्रीम को मिलाकर लगा सकते हैं।त्वचा को नमी और गर्म वातावरण से बचाएं।कसे हुए नाइलॉन, पॉलिस्टर आदि के बने वस्त्र या अंडरगारमेंट नहीं पहनें।रोजाना सही तरीके से नहाएं।नहाने के पानी में कुछ बूंदें एंटीसेप्टिक मिलाएं।सूखे वस्त्र पहनें।त्वचा को सूखा रखें, ज्यादा समय तक गीला न रहने दें।जरूरत पड़ने पर एंटी फंगल क्रीम लगाएं व चर्म रोग चिकित्सक से सलाह लें।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

कोरोना की दूसरी लहर में जिस का बोलबाला हुआ था वही फंगल है क्या ये

----------


## pkpasi

> कोरोना की दूसरी लहर में जिस का बोलबाला हुआ था वही फंगल है क्या ये


वो ब्लैक फगल था

----------

